# Siberian kittens - nearly 12 weeks



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is one of the 4 of them together - its only taken me 12 weeks to get them to pose together!

All but Sid have new homes to go to in around 2 weeks.










D xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adorable...they are gorgeous...xxxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

They are beautiful! Great photo, i know how hard it is to get cats/kittens to all pose together! I still haven't got a great shot!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> They are beautiful! Great photo, I know how hard it is to get cats/kittens to all pose together! I still haven't got a great shot!


Lol - I know, I only got this one as I was stood outsdie and they were inside wanting to come out 

D xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww their beautiful!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a great picture, they are stunning,


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great picture  So Cute


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Georgeous kittens.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful kittens and a stunning picture!


----------



## Crocky (Jul 31, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww sid is sooo beautiful too!! all of them are georgous will you keep sid?


----------



## munners (May 3, 2008)

Dee they are just beautiful.You must be so proud.

Mine are just starting too play and look for me when they hear my voice i am loving every minuet of it.

Kisses from us all hear for the kittens
Bye for now
Nicki


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Which one is eve??? 

I remember when we were chatting about taking her to stud!! now they are 12 weeks old...where does the time go?!


----------



## KittyKat1 (May 28, 2009)

Oh wow, they are beautiful! That is an amazing picture of them all together


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Gorgeous!!! Which one is eve???
> 
> I remember when we were chatting about taking her to stud!! now they are 12 weeks old...where does the time go?!


I know time flies! Eva is the one on the left - she is the cheekiest kitten I have ever met - such a mishchief maker! they are all very cute!

Thanks everyone for your kind coments xxx

D xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

munners said:


> Dee they are just beautiful.You must be so proud.
> 
> Mine are just starting too play and look for me when they hear my voice i am loving every minuet of it.
> 
> ...


Aw they sound soo cute, how old are they now? - have you any pics?

I have enjoyed every minute and trying not to think of when they wil leave but pleased they have good homes - and we have someone interested in Sid too, so fingers crossed for him, he is such a gorgeous boy.

D xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww dee what a great photo! They are bloody stunning, congratulations on such a fab litter! xx


----------



## munners (May 3, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Aw they sound soo cute, how old are they now? - have you any pics?
> 
> I have enjoyed every minute and trying not to think of when they wil leave but pleased they have good homes - and we have someone interested in Sid too, so fingers crossed for him, he is such a gorgeous boy.
> 
> D xx


They are three weeks old today and already leaving their bed too have a look around Ashanti is beside herself trying to round them up it is so funny.And of course the little faces looking up at me just melt my heart.

I can imagine you must be dreading the day they will leave i know i am.I do have pictures but i dont know how too put then up on this site so next time my son comes to visit i will get him to show me how.

Take care
Nicki


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

great photo


----------



## balthamos (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow there amazing!


----------

